# Strauss at age 6



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Strauss will be 7 on April 13th. This photo was taken today.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Strauss is a very handsome boy!


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

very handsome


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Smarts + Good looks = :wub:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Gosh he's beautiful!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Smarts + Good looks = :wub:


I am inclined to agree with this assessment


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Masculine male with high withers and a good topline, though something about his croup/rear area I don't like, but can't seem to put it into words. Maybe a lack of balance. His croup is steep. Good angulation front and rear. Good firm pasterns. Would like to see a bit tighter foot. His coloring is too faded for my tastes.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you, Lisa 



> His coloring is too faded for my tastes.


Too faded for mine too xD



> though something about his croup/rear area I don't like


I can't put it into words for you, but I know that what I don't like about it is that he really doesn't have much turn of stifle. The rear is there, but there's no curvature, which I don't care for.

Really, overall I like to think he's not bad for a BYB dog xD!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

I like him, he is not over exaggerated


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you. It feels like he's lost a little rear from age 5. I much preferred his turn of stifle then


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Regardless, he's a beautiful dog!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks! I'm really happy to say that people do NOT think he is his age! When we started flyball, one of the instructors asked how old he was. When I said six, they said "No way! I thought he was only three or four!"


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Very very good looking dog. At first I thought the colors were too faded....but on the second picture you posted he looks just awesome....the colors are perfect on him (my thoughts!!!).


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I love his red tones, but he needs a much darker saddle and mask. His pigment is poor (almost 7 and he still has pink in all his pads)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is handsome!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

So funny! We've had SDs for about the same amount of time, with the dogs being the same age  Tessa is almost 7 as well.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Very nice looking dog!


----------

